# Ok, who's gona get this job!!!



## parrisw (Nov 18, 2008)

Man you gota love people eh. ha ha ha cant believe this add.

http://www.usedvictoria.com/classified-ad/5782732


----------



## TDunk (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd be suprised if it's still there. lucky bastards.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Nov 18, 2008)

anyone ever have to remove a grapevine?

I did for my brother last week. It had been there for over 30 years, the vine was about 2ft diameter at the base and the whole thing was about 20'X25'. we cut and cut and cut. Then finally got so pissed off we poured 3 gallons of gasoline on it and blew it the :censored: up. 

I'll never touch another job like that.


----------



## TDunk (Nov 18, 2008)

A couple weeks ago i took some type of vine out/off of a huge old oak tree. Not sure what it really was, but it wrapped around the trunk and limbs up to about 40 ft., PAIN IN THE @$$. I could have had the whole tree on the ground faster than it took me to remove the vine.


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 18, 2008)

The owner may demand the stumps have to ground out too if they see the tree service removed them too quickly and didn't offer a share of the firewood.


----------



## fubar2 (Nov 18, 2008)

Grapevines are easy just cut a section out of the trunk at ground level and stay out from under the tree two years later.


----------



## Stihl Alive (Nov 18, 2008)

fubar2 said:


> Grapevines are easy just cut a section out of the trunk at ground level and stay out from under the tree two years later.



huh?


----------



## Daddy M Dawg (Nov 18, 2008)

:biggrinbounce2: 

Too funny!!


----------



## powerwagon_78 (Nov 19, 2008)

fubar2 said:


> Grapevines are easy just cut a section out of the trunk at ground level and stay out from under the tree two years later.





okay i'm confused :monkey:


----------



## watchamakalit (Nov 19, 2008)

powerwagon_78 said:


> okay i'm confused :monkey:



Simple

Just cut a section about a foot long out of the trunk of the grapevine and let the top die off. After about 2 seasons you can almost hook onto them with a truck or tractor and pull them out of the tree. they become very brittle when they dry out.


----------



## Bermie (Nov 20, 2008)

Ha, grapevines...you lot are wimpy! Try climbing cactus!! I took almost a ton of that and pothos vine out of a 50' multistem tamarisk last year, took three days...I was a vertable pincushion at the end of it.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 21, 2008)

That sounds unpleasant. 

We've got plenty of honey locust up here in the midwest, if you like working in pincushions. 


Not familiar with those? Here's a pic, that'll give you the basic idea.


----------



## BluestemTree (Nov 21, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> That sounds unpleasant.
> 
> We've got plenty of honey locust up here in the midwest, if you like working in pincushions.
> 
> ...



I took one of those through the bottom of my boot and right out through the top once - right _between_ my toes luckily. They love mower tires too.


----------



## TDunk (Nov 22, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> That sounds unpleasant.
> 
> We've got plenty of honey locust up here in the midwest, if you like working in pincushions.
> 
> ...



BBBUUULLLLLLLLLL :censored: That's got bad news written all over it. You can have all those trees you want.


----------



## farmer (Nov 22, 2008)

It is good firewood. Just take a hatchet or ax and clean the thorns off. Then rake them in a pile so you don't step/drive on them.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 22, 2008)

My crew and I removed three power line spans worth of solid honey locust last spring. The crew was as green as it gets because I had just worked the previous crew beyond their ability to handle the general demands of the job. 

I knew it would make or break this new batch, especially with the old chuck and duck. I kept one out of two...not bad.

Anyway, no time for hatchets and axes for thorn removal. We take them off with the saw. Most of the time you don't even need to make contact with the bark.

Multiple lacerations and foot and hand stabbings later...we prevailed. I even got one broke off into the side of my head. I just plucked it out, smiled and kept on chipping.

The boys didn't know what to think after that. You could say it has helped to set the tone ever sense...ya ain't going to outwork or mess with the old man.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 22, 2008)

TDunk said:


> BBBUUULLLLLLLLLL :censored: That's got bad news written all over it. You can have all those trees you want.



They ain't bad what is you're problem that is what a handsaw's for


----------



## TDunk (Nov 22, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> They ain't bad what is you're problem that is what a handsaw's for



I think i have a phobia with sharp needle-like things (serisously) When i was a kid i almost lost my eye to a thorn apple tree, ever since you can't get me near [email protected] like that. I'm worse than a 4 year old when i have to go get shots or a blood sample.


----------



## farmer (Nov 22, 2008)

I would worry about using a saw to remove those nasty thorns. You know how a twig will get whipped at you occaisonally? I don't want to think about one of those getting whipped at me!


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 22, 2008)

For removals, just strip them off the tree with the top of the bar. Throws them away from the climber, but makes a heck of mess on the ground.

Every now and then we get somebody that LIKES one of these things in their yard, and they want us to trim it. Same technique, but you need to be careful to not scurf up the bark too much.

Some folks even pay you to come back every so often to clean out the thorns again after they re-grow.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> For removals, just strip them off the tree with the top of the bar. Throws them away from the climber, but makes a heck of mess on the ground.
> 
> Every now and then we get somebody that LIKES one of these things in their yard, and they want us to trim it. Same technique, but you need to be careful to not scurf up the bark too much.
> 
> Some folks even pay you to come back every so often to clean out the thorns again after they re-grow.



ehhhhhhhh whats up doc thats what a hand saws for and the silky
it does not take muck to knock them off!


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 23, 2008)

Speaking of thorns. If I could post this old 35mm pic[will get it figured out].In 2002 when my wife and I were in Luxor Eygpt we were walking along the Nile River when we came up to some huge ficus [locals told us] trees,40 ft high ,24 inch bhd.A tree pruner in a turban and robe[dress ,can't think of the proper name] was climbing 6 inch razor point horns on the trunk spaced about every 6 inchs in a grid with his bare feet and hands and when he got into the canopy he was pruning with his bare hands ,snapping off limbs as he went . Priceless.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Speaking of thorns. If I could post this old 35mm pic[will get it figured out].In 2002 when my wife and I were in Luxor Eygpt we were walking along the Nile River when we came up to some huge ficus [locals told us] trees,40 ft high ,24 inch bhd.A tree pruner in a turban and robe[dress ,can't think of the proper name] was climbing 6 inch razor point horns on the trunk spaced about every 6 inchs in a grid with his bare feet and hands and when he got into the canopy he was pruning with his bare hands ,snapping off limbs as he went . Priceless.



Dam, sounds cool. Get that pic scanned, and post it.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 23, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Speaking of thorns. If I could post this old 35mm pic[will get it figured out].In 2002 when my wife and I were in Luxor Eygpt we were walking along the Nile River when we came up to some huge ficus [locals told us] trees,40 ft high ,24 inch bhd.A tree pruner in a turban and robe[dress ,can't think of the proper name] was climbing 6 inch razor point horns on the trunk spaced about every 6 inchs in a grid with his bare feet and hands and when he got into the canopy he was pruning with his bare hands ,snapping off limbs as he went . Priceless.



Saves oil ya know how they are they would rather sell it to us


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Nov 24, 2008)

farmer said:


> I would worry about using a saw to remove those nasty thorns. You know how a twig will get whipped at you occaisonally? I don't want to think about one of those getting whipped at me!



No worries farmer, I have no problems with that.

See, you don't have to redline it...just a little finese and an easy throttle.

I used to use my silky, but it was taken too long with all I had to work with so I just used the saw.

I can graze off a decent sized log in no time and no high velocity nor out of control thorns.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 25, 2008)

I love trimming Orange & Grapefruit trees, "not the needle doc" ?


----------



## juststumps (Nov 26, 2008)

farmer said:


> It is good firewood. Just take a hatchet or ax and clean the thorns off. Then rake them in a pile so you don't step/drive on them.



that, or just chop at them with your hand saw, on the way up.... they break off pretty easy... they do hurt tho....


----------



## juststumps (Nov 26, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> They ain't bad what is you're problem that is what a handsaw's for



didn't look at page two before i posted.... ROPE is right !!!!! just slash at them with your hand saw... problem solved !!


----------



## houndsman (Nov 27, 2008)

We used to rake the sides of the trees up to shoulder high and then fell them when I lived in eastern Kansas. They were in hedgerows and in standing woodlots around pasture ground. Just rake the sides of all the limbs as you work it up to burn. As the man said it is great firewood. Almost as coveted as hedge (Osage Orange) to people that burned wood seriously. The thorns will do in truck, tractor and implement tires. Hard on humans too. The thorns will break off in your hide or if they just puncture you will fester up real nice.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Nov 27, 2008)

we have very few here in wichita. most are the thornless variety. but every now and then, one gets to find out what a tree feels like when someone runs up it in spikes..... aint payback a butch!


----------



## SustainableTree (Dec 15, 2008)

Laurel hedges make great chips for the smoker.....awesome flavor. Drove from Oregon to do that job just to get the wood!

Just kidding.


----------



## Little Monkey (Dec 20, 2008)

in a wee place over here we call wicklow they would prob have a boxing match for that laurel job,,firewood junkies.


----------



## windthrown (Dec 20, 2008)

SustainableTree said:


> Laurel hedges make great chips for the smoker.....awesome flavor. Drove from Oregon to do that job just to get the wood!
> 
> Just kidding.



I would rep you for that but I cannot... 

Overgrown Laurel hedges are all over down here. I hate the stuff. I pulled a lot of it out of this lot I am on now and fed it to my Bandit. The Bandit 95 is made for viney and shrubby crap like that. The disk is 90 degrees to the feed shoot rather than 45 degrees like the others. I also have an old overgrown grape vine here that is going to get the Bandit treatment when this ice storm is over. 

We see those types of ads here all the time for trees and shrubs though. "Come cut my trees in exchange for half the firewood, etc." Craigslist is full of them. I specialize in vine and shrub removal, but people just do not want to pay much for that type of work. Removing trees are easier.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 20, 2008)

farmer said:


> It is good firewood. Just take a hatchet or ax and clean the thorns off. Then rake them in a pile so you don't step/drive on them.



And then Burn them!!


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 20, 2008)

juststumps said:


> didn't look at page two before i posted.... ROPE is right !!!!! just slash at them with your hand saw... problem solved !!


save your blade and whack with the top edge


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 21, 2008)

We took out over 300 honey locust trees on dads farm. Mad did that job suck. What out when the chipper grabs that stuff. After chipping it looked like you had been in a knife fight. Had some that went 18" DBH. Wish I would have had the skid steer and grapple then.

Scott


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 21, 2008)

i cant stand how the tips of the honey locust thorns brake off inside you. they are very strong but the tips just snap off with every prick.


----------

